# trailer coupling mount



## crankbait09 (Feb 2, 2014)

I have a 14' jon boat trailer that has a 2-3/4" round pipe that is the main body frame. I was thinking of having an extension put on the tongue of it to make it 2ft longer. once i do this, I was going to replace the existing coupler, with this: https://www.amazon.com/Husky-87073-Width-Straight-Coupler/dp/B004OK86O4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1391397025&sr=8-1&keywords=trailer+coupler

If I do this, has anyone ever mounted one of these with bolts? The existing one I have now was welded on by the previous owner(s). with it being a trailer to haul the boat around, are the bolts really that great of a fastening item? To me, a weld would be best. but if i dont have a welder, then the bolts are the only option.

thoughts?


----------



## JMichael (Feb 3, 2014)

I have done and used both. Welding is cleaner, more solid, and worry free. A couple of 5/16-3/8 bolts will hold it on but, you'll need to keep checking on them to make sure they don't get lose. You may end up ripping a pair of jeans when you snag them on the bolt, (don't ask) :roll: but we do what we have to some times. LoL


----------



## crankbait09 (Feb 3, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing........

thank you for the input


----------



## earl60446 (Feb 4, 2014)

Put some nylock nuts on those bolts as well as lock washers, good quality galvanized bolts are sufficient and you
wont have anything to worry about.
Tim


----------



## crankbait09 (Feb 4, 2014)

will do. thanks

heres another question. if trailers are meant to be outside, why are the couplers made from zinc? Why not an aluminum or stainless steel? Everyone I see is mainly zinc plated and everyone i see in use, is rusted badly, including the one i currently have. why would they use zinc?


----------



## JMichael (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm just guessing here but I would suspect that for aluminum, it's got to do with the strength requirements of the material and stainless might be too brittle. When ever I put a new one on, I put a good coat of paint on them to keep them from rusting.


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 4, 2014)

You can bolt the coupler on, but don't use a long bolt through both sides. That will crush the coupler. Use 4 smaller bolts and use lock nuts. Depending on the. Thickness of the tube it may need to be reinforced.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 4, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340754#p340754 said:


> huntinfool » Tue Feb 04, 2014 3:40 pm[/url]"]You can bolt the coupler on, but don't use a long bolt through both sides. That will crush the coupler. Use 4 smaller bolts and use lock nuts. Depending on the. Thickness of the tube it may need to be reinforced.


Normally I would agree on using 4 bolts but his trailer has a round pipe for the tongue. Because of the contour on inside of the tongue I would use long bolts and sleeve for the bolts inside the tongue so it doesn't deform the tongue.


----------

